# Yo-Deba Rehandle: Coke Bottle edition



## ThEoRy (Jun 8, 2013)

Rehandle #3 comin' atcha!

Had a little trouble with spacers slipping during glue up but whatevs. Forgot the wood again... DOH!


----------



## scotchef38 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice job.


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 8, 2013)

looks comfy


----------



## Dusty (Jun 8, 2013)

Svelte. I like it.


----------



## eshua (Jun 8, 2013)

contour out performs profile. gg!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 8, 2013)

I love it, nice work!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 8, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## Mrmnms (Jun 8, 2013)

Great job. Looks more like handle 103.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 8, 2013)

Went all out with three mosaics! Lookin' good, Rick.


----------



## greasedbullet (Jun 8, 2013)

Those colors are awesome.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 8, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> Went all out with three mosaics! Lookin' good, Rick.



What's funny is I never meant to. Originally I was gonna use 2 corby's and 1 mosaic but I accidentally drilled the scales out after glue up. I was just used to drilling out the pin holes I forgot to use the step bit. Doh!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice I tried something similar & took off too much wood,ended up removing scales,tried your grid system for leveling scales.actually do it twice,takes longer,but it works thanks.


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 8, 2013)

Very nice!
Pretty sure the wood is maple burl.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 8, 2013)

You could be right. I may have purchased it from you. Either you or Craig Stevens.


----------



## Miles (Jun 8, 2013)

Sexy! Nice work Rick!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jun 9, 2013)

Lookin real nice there, Rick. Reeeeaaaal nice


----------



## Mike Davis (Jun 12, 2013)

Damn Rick....I think that is as good as i can do lol, Nice work!!


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 12, 2013)

Jeez thanks! I don't know about that but I'm still trying..


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 12, 2013)

What's your secret to keeping it symmetrical?


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 12, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> What's your secret to keeping it symmetrical?



Obsessive compulsion.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 13, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Obsessive compulsion.



:lol2:

True that!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 13, 2013)

you know...Coke(tm) has trademarked that bottle shape...better be careful posting pics! 

I could stash it for you in case the feds come...


----------

